# Dusky Wrasse?



## HaleyM (Mar 18, 2012)

So I popped in my local saltwater store, and found a gorgeous fish! It was mislabled as a christmas wrasse. I thought it was some type of leopard wrasse based on the mouth. Turns out its a Dusky Wrasse. The only problem is, I am having a hard time finding information on this fish. Every site seems to have a completely different opinion. Some say its peaceful others say its semi-aggressive, and that its difficult to keep or super easy. Nobody even seems to know if it is safe in a reef or with crustaceans! He/She is really beautiful, and quite large! About 6" which most sites say is their max? I just need some solid info on this fish!!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Dusky Wrasse, Halichoeres marginatus
This site is pretty close to being dead on about most fish.


----------



## HaleyM (Mar 18, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Dusky Wrasse, Halichoeres marginatus
> This site is pretty close to being dead on about most fish.


That is the first site I checked, and the one where I identified it as a Dusky. But it say it is reef-safe, but is in the fish-only tank section? So that confuses me a bit! It also says small wild shrimp? Do you think it would go after my 2 inch cleaner shrimp if the fish is 6 inches? All the other things it eats is beneficial. But I don't want to lose my cleaner shrimp (he even cleans my hands lol)!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Usually even the meat eating fish will not kill the Cleaner Shrimp, because they know the benefit of that one.


----------



## HaleyM (Mar 18, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Usually even the meat eating fish will not kill the Cleaner Shrimp, because they know the benefit of that one.


What about peppermint shrimp? I might have to get a ton of them for my aiptasia problem.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

If in doubt, don't get the fish.


----------

